# GPU Core clock



## iMaStEr (Jan 5, 2010)

VGA: Sapphire Radeon HD 4890

I noticed that on the "Current" state of GPU core clock in Sersors tab, it's always 240MHz






Minimum is also 240





Maximum is 850Mhz (as it's on the VGA specifications)





Average gets lower, didn't take a screen of it.

*My question:* does the GPU core clock go higher when playing games or etc, and it's normal frequency rate is much lower? Or how is that?


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 5, 2010)

it clocks dolwn to save power and back up for performance, its really that simple.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2010)

If you like to see the maximum all the time I suggest our excellent folding team. Better then Furmark!!!


----------



## slyfox2151 (Jan 5, 2010)

*I aprove *

just thort u would sneak on in there aye


----------

